# Teaching in Canada



## globalgreg (Feb 14, 2010)

Greetings

I'm new to Ex-pats. I would like to know if any Ex-pats in Canada (perhaps Kiwis) who know if its possible to become registered as a High School Teacher in Canada. I have all necessary licenses from New Zealand and 5 years Teacher experience in Physics (IB/AP). The past four school years have been teaching internationally.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

globalgreg said:


> Greetings
> 
> I'm new to Ex-pats. I would like to know if any Ex-pats in Canada (perhaps Kiwis) who know if its possible to become registered as a High School Teacher in Canada. I have all necessary licenses from New Zealand and 5 years Teacher experience in Physics (IB/AP). The past four school years have been teaching internationally.
> 
> ...


Education is a Provincial matter in Canada. Where do you want to go to in Canada? Teachers are not on THE LIST of 38 occupations in great demand for the country so not easy to find permanent teaching positions.


----------



## Gillian_ (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello

do you have any ideas on teaching English in Canada?

Which site would I browse in order to search for jobs?

G


----------

